# "Burden of Dreams" [added sample version]



## JohnG (May 8, 2010)

Youtube link to a piece that's being released (no video, just a still):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idd63ux3aJs

Written in tremendous haste, as one does, for a film and (slightly) reworked for this recording, commissioned by the producer of the album / release.

I realise it's very simple, but I meant it, particularly at the time. Assuming all the tracks we recorded stay on the release, there's some more variety on it.

[edit: synth/sample version, with a couple of extra instruments (timp, harp): http://www.box.net/shared/u6gouphf33 ]


----------



## poseur (May 8, 2010)

*Re: "Burden of Dreams"*

beautiful!
and, the orch sounds _so real_.....

d


----------



## ChrisAxia (May 8, 2010)

*Re: "Burden of Dreams"*

That's really lovely work John. Very emotional. Is this a combination of LASS and QLSO?

~C


----------



## ChrisAxia (May 8, 2010)

*Re: "Burden of Dreams"*

I assume it's actually real and you can't make LASS/QLSO sound like this!!

~C


----------



## JohnG (May 8, 2010)

*Re: "Burden of Dreams"*

There is very little virtual instrumentation left in the mix. This is essentially a live recording with a touch of support from LASS and EWQLSO.

Composed it originally on EWQLSO, though I used a bit of Atmosphere strings from Omnisphere, to smooth out some of the lines. Then later revised it, adding LASS, andò¿Ó   Î½¿Ó   Ï}¿Ó   ÐQ¿Ó   


----------



## ChrisAxia (May 8, 2010)

*Re: "Burden of Dreams"*

Ah, yes. The Basses! I added QLSO basses to that LSO recording a few years ago, and I had an 80 piece orchestra!! I even added an extra cello line somewhere, so I completely understand why it was necessary for you to do this.

~C


----------



## Studio E (May 8, 2010)

*Re: "Burden of Dreams"*

Beautiful, I love it.


----------



## michaelv (May 9, 2010)

*Re: "Burden of Dreams"*

I admire the purity and transparency, John. Simple,yes, but beautiful. Simplicity is often the most difficult thing to achieve.


----------



## stevenson-again (May 10, 2010)

*Re: "Burden of Dreams"*

really really beautiful. i was thinking it couldn't possibly be samples - what on earth would he be using? - and fortunately it wasn't....phew.

gorgeous writing, my one complaint is that it's too short...i wanted more!


----------



## JohnG (May 10, 2010)

*Re: "Burden of Dreams"*

thanks guys.

I would be glad to post a mockup, actually. I don't, however, know how to do it. I have a website but it's all Flash, and I don't know how to edit it.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (May 10, 2010)

Lovely writing, and a beautiful recording. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 10, 2010)

*Re: "Burden of Dreams"*

Beautiful piece John, thanks!


----------



## germancomponist (May 10, 2010)

Very beautiful, John!


----------



## Rob (May 10, 2010)

*Re: "Burden of Dreams"*

A touching piece of music, John, thanks for sharing...


----------



## jlb (May 10, 2010)

*Re: "Burden of Dreams"*

Full of emotion and expression, wonderful

jlb


----------



## Dan Mott (May 10, 2010)

*Re: "Burden of Dreams"*

Very pro.


----------



## EwigWanderer (May 12, 2010)

*Re: "Burden of Dreams"*

Hmm...Theres so much to learn...speaking of myself of course. Very emotional piece.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 12, 2010)

*Re: "Burden of Dreams"*

excellent writing John - great work. 



Cheers

Stephen


----------



## JohnG (May 12, 2010)

*Re: "Burden of Dreams"*

Thanks, gents.


----------



## Hannes_F (May 12, 2010)

Hi John,

very lovely, moving. I liked both versions considering what they are. Musically I think leaving the harp away is a good decision (less stereotypic).

Greetings
Hannes


----------



## OB.one (May 12, 2010)

Really beautiful moving piece

The sample version is also nicely done.

Nothing to add more for me, except probably when we touch the "Beautiful" no matter if it's live players, samples or something else : Music is the winner.

All the Best to You and Your Music John

Olivier


----------



## Vision (May 12, 2010)

Very moving. Nicely done!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 13, 2010)

Beautiful writing. Love the live version of course.


----------



## JohnG (May 13, 2010)

thanks guys!


----------

